# Building my first enclosure...in progress



## Illium (Feb 21, 2013)

Just thought id throw up some pics of the first enclosure im building.
Its a 6 bank, designed for desert/mallee geckos, bottom 4 for terrestrial top 2 for arboreal, probably spiny tails and not sure on the other one yet, suggestions on another interesting arboreal desert dwelling gecko?

Built out of pine for the visual areas, shelves built out of 18mm MDF.
Will be sealing the interior sections with water based pond sealer, hopefully that looks ok, but ill eventually build fake rock wall in them all.
Outside will be stained and lacquered.

Middle panels between levels will have handles and are held in place by magnets, this is for access to lighting area, will be running ceramic bulbs and dimming led lighting.

Venting is in the top light area and 2x 1" vents for each enclosure lower down to help with some air movement.





Cheers


----------



## Barrett (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome job, looking really nice! looking forward to more progress photos


----------



## Gruni (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking very professional there... Love the magnet idea, excellent concept. 8)


----------



## sharky (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed, that is going to make an awesome piece once it is done! I love it


----------



## Illium (Feb 27, 2013)

Almost done now.
Have a little issue with the glass, about a mill too large since the runner is 19mm wide and the wood is 18mm it twisted slightly on 2 levels, so glass with go in front run but not back. Couple of ways to fix that though.


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Melzey (Feb 27, 2013)

It's looking fab.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, you could sell these! I'd buy one, and I don't even have anything to keep in it.. much less money to spare or space to put it! That's a pretty big compliment haha

Really though  it's looking great, very professional

x


----------



## justin91 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing. Good job. keep the photos coming


----------



## Illium (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Still a few things to finish off for lighting etc but im pretty happy with it.
My wife said i should make more and sell them, which would be great, if i had more time. Haha


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice work. Looks really good.


----------



## Shaggz (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice work there, do you have pics of the magnet setup?? and what is the idea of using magnets as apposed to screws to hold the handles? I thought possibly so that you could remove the handles when you aren't using them to leave a clean look.



Just reread it, the panels are held by magnets. now it all makes sense


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 1, 2013)

They look really nice Rob and so much more satisfying than clicking your mouse to place an order. Do you ship to the UK.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------

